# Fluctuating idle, sounds like its about to bog out.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check the oil filter cap and ensure there is exactly one o-ring sealing the cap. Fluctuating idle is frequently related to a vacuum leak and since you just had an oil change that's were I would look first. It may also be the PCV valve cover, in which case a P0470 will be thrown in the next week or so.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Just took it around the block, very sluggish, check engine light came on  I just let my bother use the scanner, so I am gonna go buy a new one and see what code it's spitting out. Will post back as soon as I get it. 


PS The coil cover was taken off for what ever reason during an oil change I can see clear finger markings on there as it was dusty. I haven't touched it since I change the plugs. Is it common for tecs to take those off to add oil?? It seems everytime I take my car in for service, something goes wrong a few days later, I am starting to think the service tecs are sabotaging the vehicles to make an extra $100 on diagnostics. My car had a plug missing at the top of the transmission, another tec told me there is no way that can just fall off that someone had to remove it??? Needless to say he did not last very long, must of known too much lol


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> Check the oil filter cap and ensure there is exactly one o-ring sealing the cap. Fluctuating idle is frequently related to a vacuum leak and since you just had an oil change that's were I would look first. It may also be the PCV valve cover, in which case a P0470 will be thrown in the next week or so.


The code came up as p0101 and a p0172, mass or volume air flow a circuit range/performance system too rich


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Vacuum leak


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

josh2012eco said:


> Vacuum leak


 I was thinking that too, but from where? I looked around no vacuum leak. I checked all around the valve cover too and the PCV valve, no leak.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The PCV valve is a known problem, which is why we're all pointing at it.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> The PCV valve is a known problem, which is why we're all pointing at it.


 I'll try cleaning the MAF sensor tonight, if that doesn't clear anything whats the known issue with PCV valve? Should I simply replace it?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dip stick not seated properly or oil fill cap damage could cause a vacuum leak. More than likely though the valve cover with integrated PCV valve has failed. If you remove the ECOTEC cover, do you hear a vacuum leak from the round thing sticking off the top?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

alexeilb said:


> I'll try cleaning the MAF sensor tonight, if that doesn't clear anything whats the known issue with PCV valve? Should I simply replace it?


The PCV valve and camshaft cover is covered under the Power Train warranty.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> The PCV valve and camshaft cover is covered under the Power Train warranty.


That's definitely good to know, I am just not a big fan of my dealer charging $100 to do a diagnostic, just for me to come back and have them say there is no problem with you vehicle :|


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

alexeilb said:


> 2011 cruze ls 82,000 miles, Replaced my spark plugs about a month ago, gapped them to .030, run 91 octane chevron, replaced my air filter. Had no problems at all, no more hesitation ran smooth and everything. Today however after getting an oil change a few days back, its developed an idle problem. The idle will fluctuate up and down and sometimes even sounds like its about to bog out  I checked all vacuum hoses for leaks everything checked out ok. I am aware that there are several reasons that may cause idle to fluctuate ect. But what is the most common reason that is appropriate for my model and trim?
> 
> Forgot to mention, my car has been back to fix cooling system 4 times. 1 time to replace thermostat because it was stuck open, 3 times for leaks at various locations. Its also been back 3 times for oil leaks.



Hey there,

Very sorry for this! If you need any additional assistance into the dealership, please feel free to send me a private message! I look forward to your updates and response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Very sorry for this! If you need any additional assistance into the dealership, please feel free to send me a private message! I look forward to your updates and response.
> 
> ...


are you serious?? why do you even bother?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

alexeilb said:


> are you serious?? why do you even bother?


Your car has a problem and then take a shot at one of our best resources to getting it fixed. Think about this...


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

alexeilb said:


> PS The coil cover was taken off for what ever reason during an oil change I can see clear finger markings on there as it was dusty. I haven't touched it since I change the plugs. Is it common for tecs to take those off to add oil?? It seems everytime I take my car in for service, something goes wrong a few days later, I am starting to think the service tecs are sabotaging the vehicles to make an extra $100 on diagnostics. My car had a plug missing at the top of the transmission, another tec told me there is no way that can just fall off that someone had to remove it??? Needless to say he did not last very long, must of known too much lol


No, that's typically not a normal thing that comes off for an oil change... I assume it was at you're dealer?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

alexeilb said:


> are you serious?? why do you even bother?


These guys/gals are very resourceful and can help you out quite a bit man so I would chill with that, Go to the dealer and have them check the car out... There is no diagnostic fee for warranty work.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> These guys/gals are very resourceful and can help you out quite a bit man so I would chill with that, Go to the dealer and have them check the car out... There is no diagnostic fee for warranty work.


Thought it was spam, didn't mean to offend anyone  

Found This:

*2011 Cruze Silver Bullet*

Posted to Technical Tips Forum on 2/15/201119 RepliesIn the past month, I've seen 3 Cruzes with the same problem. All had the LUW 1.8 engine and from 800 to 1200 miles. They come in with a complaint of MIL on, rough running, and black smoke out exhaust. They always set a P0101 and sometimes rich and/or misfire codes. 

In each case, if you graph MAF on GDS2 between 1.0 and 4.0 gps, at idle with all accessories off, the MAF will usually run about 3.2 - 3.8 gps with a constant .5 gps change. The graph almost looks like a perfect sine wave. The MAF is over-reporting air flow to the ECM. 

If you remove the top of the air filter box, there is a short piece of tubing with a screen on the end made out of plastic. This acts as an air flow straightener/diffuser for the MAF. This tubing falls out of the air box cover and lies on top of the air filter. This exposes the MAF to turbulant air flow. The retention on this tube is poor and I have been cementing them in place with hot melt adhesive. After the repair, the MAF idles at about 2.4 - 2.5 gps with almost a straight line graph. 

If you're a G.M. tech, keep an eye out for this.
James from Florida

Went outside and checked my airbox, sure enough that little tubing with the screen is sitting on top of the air filter. Gonna reset the code and see what happens.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

alexeilb said:


> Thought it was spam, didn't mean to offend anyone
> 
> 
> Went outside and checked my airbox, sure enough that little tubing with the screen is sitting on top of the air filter. Gonna reset the code and see what happens.


All good man, they are live people lol helped quite a few of us out on the forums as well myself included.

Was the bottom portion of this quote from you or just in that letter?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually there is a good reason to take the plastic EcoTec cover off the engine during an oil change - to clean up spilled oil. If the oil spills during the refill it needs to be cleaned up and the only way to ensure it's completely done is to take this cover off and clean under it.

Also, the Chevy Customer Care account is staffed and registered by employees of GM's Social Media division. If you have a problem the dealership can't solve they are your best bet for getting GM involved and getting it resolved. Far, far better than the 800 number in the owners manual.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Actually there is a good reason to take the plastic EcoTec cover off the engine during an oil change - to clean up spilled oil. If the oil spills during the refill it needs to be cleaned up and the only way to ensure it's completely done is to take this cover off and clean under it.


Odd, I've never seen them take that cover off with any of ours at bozarth, Have asked before but techs said that they never do it lol.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> All good man, they are live people lol helped quite a few of us out on the forums as well myself included.
> 
> Was the bottom portion of this quote from you or just in that letter?


Yes sorry, the bottom portion was from me. I checked the air box and it did in fact have that little tube with screen just laying there on top of the filter. Put it back in place, reset the code everything seems fine so far.



obermd said:


> Actually there is a good reason to take the plastic EcoTec cover off the engine during an oil change - to clean up spilled oil. If the oil spills during the refill it needs to be cleaned up and the only way to ensure it's completely done is to take this cover off and clean under it.
> 
> Also, the Chevy Customer Care account is staffed and registered by employees of GM's Social Media division. If you have a problem the dealership can't solve they are your best bet for getting GM involved and getting it resolved. Far, far better than the 800 number in the owners manual.


Now I feel bad  I hope I didn't piss them off 

There was a little oil around the cap, perhaps the tec did spill some. Honestly tho, I should do the oil change my self. Just rather pay someone and avoid the mess. Its hard to trust anyone now days, dealers included.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I guess I haven't looked at how well the MAF stock air straightener is attached, can't believe it would fall out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Odd, I've never seen them take that cover off with any of ours at bozarth, Have asked before but techs said that they never do it lol.


Only has to be done if the tech splatters oil. I had to clean up under the cover after an oil change.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

alexeilb said:


> There was a little oil around the cap, perhaps the tec did spill some. Honestly tho, I should do the oil change my self. Just rather pay someone and avoid the mess. Its hard to trust anyone now days, dealers included.


The fact that the tech noticed and took the cover off to ensure no oil on the ignition rail or in the spark plug holes is a good sign. It's easy to spill oil, especially if they're using a can of some sort.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Had the same issue with my 2011. It got to a point where it would shut off so I had to feather the throttle at stop lights so it wouldn't die. With the BOV on there it was embarrassing. Took it in and they replaced the PCV and turbo and gave me an ECM update.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Did yours fall out too? This morning on cold start, idle was a bit rough and fluctuating slightly, although it got better once the car warmed up and no engine light. Lets see what happens later, I figured it was a bit off since the pcm had to re learn.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Now I feel bad  I hope I didn't piss them off 

There was a little oil around the cap, perhaps the tec did spill some. Honestly tho, I should do the oil change my self. Just rather pay someone and avoid the mess. Its hard to trust anyone now days, dealers included.[/QUOTE]

No hard feelings! We are always happy to help . Send us a private message if you need any additional assistance. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## apacheco004 (Dec 9, 2014)

Got a P0171 code .. getting messages on my car (service stabilitrak) also noticed when I'm at a stop light seems like the car wants to turn off ..I'm currently looking at the pcv valve cover i placed my thumb and it won't stop sducking air is that normal ??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

apacheco004 said:


> Got a P0171 code .. getting messages on my car (service stabilitrak) also noticed when I'm at a stop light seems like the car wants to turn off ..I'm currently looking at the pcv valve cover i placed my thumb and it won't stop sducking air is that normal ??


Your PCV valve/camshaft cover needs to be replaced. As long as you're under 100,000 miles it's a warranty item. Ignore the stabilitrak red herring.


----------



## apacheco004 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info i highly appreciate it


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

apacheco004 said:


> Got a P0171 code .. getting messages on my car (service stabilitrak) also noticed when I'm at a stop light seems like the car wants to turn off ..I'm currently looking at the pcv valve cover i placed my thumb and it won't stop sducking air is that normal ??


Hey there,

If you need any additional assistance into the dealership, please feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Always happy to help!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi All,

Just posting to say that as of today my 2011 LS is doing the exact same thing. 43k km's on it.

shuttering/stuttering at idle, happens about every 3 to 5 seconds and sometimes feels like its going to stall out.


I'll let you know what they find when I take it in.


----------



## 2012CruzeLT/RS (Mar 24, 2012)

Having same issue on my 2012 LT with 80000km. Throwing codes P0171 and P1101. Have it booked to go in on Tuesday. Hopefully it's fixed under powertrain warranty!


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Again,

instead of waiting to take it in I checked the airbox, and yup like some of you said that little plastic pipe fell out!. I plugged the pipe back in and the car seems happy again.

thanks guys!




Jaycruze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just posting to say that as of today my 2011 LS is doing the exact same thing. 43k km's on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just posting to say that as of today my 2011 LS is doing the exact same thing. 43k km's on it.
> 
> ...


Hey Jay,

If you need any additional assistance, feel free to send me over a private message. I would be happy to direct you to a care rep in Canada to better assist you. Looking forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

ohh you guys have a Canada rep now? nice!

Well guess what, feel free to forward me to them because the problem is back and it's worse =(. I have the check engine light and stabilatrac warnings on my dash now and the engine is shuttering way worse than it was before. The exaust is also really bad, it smells like a bad fart!




Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Jay,
> 
> If you need any additional assistance, feel free to send me over a private message. I would be happy to direct you to a care rep in Canada to better assist you. Looking forward to your response!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> ohh you guys have a Canada rep now? nice!
> 
> Well guess what, feel free to forward me to them because the problem is back and it's worse =(. I have the check engine light and stabilatrac warnings on my dash now and the engine is shuttering way worse than it was before. The exaust is also really bad, it smells like a bad fart!


Hi Jay,

Not a problem! Please send me a private message along with your VIN, current km, contact information and the preferred dealership you work with. Looking forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmmm, there must be some bells ringing in the D, because Patsy gained some wings to fly across the river!


Vote for Carly for December COTM!!


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi All,

Just fyi regarding the bogging issue I've been having,

They have had my car for 2 days now and cannot figure out what's wrong with it, they said its a "missfire" error code and are now replacement my sparkplugs.

Also something to note, he told me that the LS now has a different type of spark plug than the 2011 OEM plugs.





Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> Not a problem! Please send me a private message along with your VIN, current km, contact information and the preferred dealership you work with. Looking forward to your response!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just fyi regarding the bogging issue I've been having,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, Jay. We have a team in Canada that would be happy to assist you if necessary. Always happy to help .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

My car is fixed, it was the spark plugs and coils that caused the problem, here's the workorder with the codes.















Jaycruze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just posting to say that as of today my 2011 LS is doing the exact same thing. 43k km's on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Can you think of any reason the coils got water damaged?


----------

